# How old were you when you started cubing?



## tx789 (Aug 23, 2011)

I started when I was 11 and on the how old are you threads the age goes 15-16 13-14 but the age you start is more interesting


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 23, 2011)

I started when I was 11.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 23, 2011)

17 years and 9 months I think. I am 19 years and 2 months now.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 23, 2011)

I started when I was 12.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 23, 2011)

Eh, 14 or 15. I'll be 19 in by the end of August.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 23, 2011)

I started at 16 I think.. I just sure it is before I turn to 17


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 23, 2011)

Cubing 11- 12
Speedcubing 13


----------



## Jedi5412 (Aug 23, 2011)

This year lol


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 23, 2011)

13,5 I guess c


----------



## TMOY (Aug 23, 2011)

Nobody above 26 for the moment ? Well, it's not that surprising considering most of us older guys started in the 80s (I am 40 and I voted in the "10 and under" category )


----------



## Bob (Aug 23, 2011)

10 years ago.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 23, 2011)

Solved a cube at 10
Speedcubed at 12


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 23, 2011)

This year.


----------



## Chrisalead (Aug 23, 2011)

I started the 29 August 2010, I was 34 then. Of course when I was 10 I tried to solve it but it took me 30 mn with a 4 alg method (the legendary method).


----------



## convinsa (Aug 23, 2011)

i was 19, almost 20 years old


----------



## N Zhang (Aug 23, 2011)

16 , NOW 18


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 23, 2011)

Last year, 14. 

Though I only started caring about my times recently, so I guess pseudo-15. 

I voted 13-14.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 23, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Nobody above 26 for the moment ? Well, it's not that surprising considering most of us older guys started in the 80s (I am 40 and I voted in the "10 and under" category )



I think I got my first cube in 1982 or so? Currently 36 years old som let's say I started at age 8.

My daughter solved her first cube at 5 years 3 months and got an official av 5 at 5 years 7 months.
She is also the UWR holder for the youngest cuber to quit...


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 23, 2011)

i have no age


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had just turned 11


----------



## jonlin (Aug 23, 2011)

5 years old. learned how to solve the cube. I am 10 and speedcubing


----------



## aaronb (Aug 23, 2011)

Started in April when I was 13, but I'm 14 now since my birthday was a few weeks ago.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 23, 2011)

Aaron, are the times in your signature um, correct? 6 seconds average after a few months...
Forgive my ignorance if, you know...


----------



## aaronb (Aug 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Aaron, are the times in your signature um, correct? 6 seconds average after a few months...
> Forgive my ignorance if, you know...


 
My personal best ao12 was 14.xx, and Jorghi made a thread claiming "OMG this guy is sub-15 after 4 months? wtf xD" even though I never claimed to be sub-15. And preceeded to call me a faker. So I had to fix my signature 

Edit: You can also tell it is a joke, because I "got" all those times after only been cubing for a few days.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah, just checking.

Urgh, Jorghi...


----------



## jrb (Aug 23, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Jorghi made a thread claiming "OMG this guy is sub-15 after 4 months? wtf xD" even though I never claimed to be sub-15.


 
Jorghi=:fp


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 23, 2011)

Late 10s.


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 23, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> My daughter solved her first cube at 5 years 3 months and got an official av 5 at 5 years 7 months.
> She is also the UWR holder for the youngest cuber to quit...


 
Cool! What method did you teach her?

On topic: I started at 16,now I'm 17


----------



## jrb (Aug 23, 2011)

I started on my 11th birthday.


----------



## yoyokidify (Aug 23, 2011)

I started a couple of months ago


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

11-12 

I am now 15


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 23, 2011)

I learned how to solve the cube in spring of '08 (maybe '09, idk) I think when I was 9. I didnt pick up the cube for 2 years then and finally came back to cubing almost a year ago in September '10. Now i average about sub 16-17ish.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2011)

3 years 10 months 10 days ago.
15 years 4 months 19 days old.


----------



## izovire (Aug 23, 2011)

I started when I was 51.

But I really started speedcubing when I was 22.


----------



## cs071020 (Aug 23, 2011)

cubing:13 
speedcubing:14-15


----------



## cityzach (Aug 23, 2011)

i first solved the cube when i was 8-9 and got into it but then stopped.

i started speedcubing when i was 12 (im 14 now)


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2011)

Sim solving - around 11.5
Cube solving - around 12
Speedsolving - around 3 months ago (12)


----------



## QU00BER (Aug 23, 2011)

I was 26. But that was in 1980 when the cube first came out.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 24, 2011)

I solved it first in June 08. It was a birthday present.I then forgot about it until recently. I started speedcubing at 15, or about 3 and a half months ago


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 24, 2011)

I started cubing when I was 11-12. I started speedcubing when I was 13. I am now 14.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2011)

4 years 4 months 24 days ago.
15 years 2 months 22 days old.


----------



## kvaele (Aug 24, 2011)

I could solve the cube when i was 11, but i started seriously solving when i was 13.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 24, 2011)

11


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 24, 2011)

I was 15 when I first starting cubing, and I'm 18 now. I had a few breaks in that time frame, though.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 24, 2011)

got a rubik's 3x3 for my 14th bday.... now im 15.... cant believe its only been 1 year....


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 24, 2011)

14, I'm 17 now.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 24, 2011)

March of 2010, so I was 14.


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 24, 2011)

I was 16. I am now 18, almost 19...and i still suck


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 24, 2011)

12! Still twelve. Avg=1:11. 

(First post!)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 24, 2011)

Started when I was 15. Am now 16.


----------



## clifford2704 (Aug 24, 2011)

started when I was about 11, got 1 min 40 with crap cube, now i just started again and now have zhanchi, getting 1min (just recently came back cubing, beginners method


----------



## Victor (Aug 24, 2011)

Started in grade six when everyone had one, now I'm the only one that still solves... That was when I was 11 and now I'm 14 but I did stop a little in the middle but only to work on mods and stuff


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 24, 2011)

I started when I was 14. I don't remember what month it was but it was somewhere between the winter and spring of 2009.


----------



## pluemo (Aug 24, 2011)

i started just before my 13th birthday when i saw one of my best friends solve it


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 25, 2011)

I started taking it seriously April of this year, but have known how to solve the cube since I was 14. Really though, I only count since April (16 years old, I'm almost 17).


----------

